# Need advice on a fledgling robin...



## PigeonPower (Dec 16, 2009)

Yesterday, I found a fledgling robin stuck in a storm drain. I was able to reach in and pull it out. I set it down in a lawn nearby and watched for a while. The bird was hopping around and calling but no adults were showing up. I decided to take the bird home for the night since the place is near a busy parking lot and a lot of people walk their dogs there. I fed it a little soaked, crushed puppy kibble from a syringe. Today early morning I brought it back to where I found it and set it down on the ground. Unfortunately, none of the adult robins nearby showed any interest in it for an hour and a half, despite the calling and begging of the baby. I'm still feeding it puppy kibble, about 1/2 to 3/4 of a syringe per feeding.

Is there any chance this baby robin could still be reunited with its parents?

Can a hand-raised robin be returned to the wild?

Does any of you know a good rehabber in the Chicago area?

I'm thinking about taking it to Flint Creek, but I've had a bad experience with them a couple years ago, so I'm hesitant.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------

